# Cleaning upholstery



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bit of advice peeps.

The R34 interior I bought has a few marks on it. Looks like food or something, and I'd like to give it a good clean

I'm aware of using cleaning products for fear or them leaving "watermarks" or similar. So am looking for a simple, effecitve solution.
The R34 interior is like a velour material, with little "plastic/vinyl" dots on it.










Any advise welcome

Mike


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Get yourself an all purpose fabric cleaner from halfords or online and spray onto the seats then using a damp cloth wipe them over to hopefully remove any surface marks.

Failing that pop over to mine and I will give them a quick once over mate FOC.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Meg´s green APC diluted 1:10 with a microfiber cloth should be harmless


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

FakeThinkpad said:


> Meg´s green APC diluted 1:10 with a microfiber cloth should be harmless


Indeed, this is what we use.

Very effective cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks guys, I'll see what Hellfrauds stock


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> thanks guys, I'll see what Hellfrauds stock


LOL @ Hellfrauds!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I picked up some Autoglym foam upholstery cleaner in the end. did a decent enough job, was pretty happy.

thanks for the advice guys


----------

